# What kind of food plot to plant right now?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am a little behind on the food plot business this year and was curious what some suggestions would be for what to plant right now in July? I will be borrowing my grandfathers rototiller and will be planting 1 or 2 1/4 acre plots. It doesn't have to last until bow season, I can always plant a fall crop before then. Thanks for suggestions.

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you'll be best to just wait and plant a fall crop if that's what you want. It may be difficult to get something started right now.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree...at this point your better off waiting and planting something in sept for a fall plot.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are anything like we are you will be hard presses to get anything to grow without watering. We have not had any measurable rain in 3 weeks and even longer before that. I would wait until the fall as well.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Lots of the seed you can get have recommended planting times. For our are it is usually in the spring up till mid june, or the fall after mid August.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention, now would be a good time to start getting the seed beds ready. It will give the dead grass and roots time to decompose, making good seed/soild contact more likely.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

What are some of your guys' suggestions for food plots for this fall? I was thinking maybe turnips, oats, clover, sorghum, etc. Let's hear what you guys are putting out.

Lg_mouth


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This is what I have decided to put out.:! 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ferralID=3197963f-8b1f-4b8d-bf04-70e96d0995d3


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

All of the things you suggested would work o.k., but I wouldn't do the sorghum in the fall. We normally plant that in the spring, so it gets taller. It is nice for a cover crop, and birds love the seeds when they go into head, but I haven't found the deer in our neck of the woods taking much of a liking to it.

I think the best stands of clover that we get are when we plant it in late August to mid Sept., so I'm a big advocate of mixing the clover in with some winter wheat or rye. Anything that will give it some green appeal, then the clover should look great by next spring. 

Mix in some turnips, and that will give them something to munch on, but if it's your first time planting them, don't be surprised if they don't eat them at first. They have to realize that they are there, and sometimes that takes more than one season.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

The deer here love sorghum, a buddy plants it every fall and has trouble with it lasting until bow season. He was in a treestand last year and had around 20 deer in his sorghum field munching away.

Yeah, I read that about turnips. 

I am going with seed from our feed store, much cheaper than name brand seed like Tecomonte, Whitetail institute, etc. I will be doing some mixing like you suggested.

Lg_mouth


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

one thing you might want to do is spray the areas you want to plant with roundup to kill all the weeds that are there now...just a side not, dont use the roundup max it stays in the soil and will hurt your planting this fall
If your in southern ohio you might want to put down some lime now so it can work its way into the soil


----------

